# Que opinan? :) Circuito 220v AC a 5V CC sin Transformador



## argpgarcia (Jul 30, 2010)

Estimados! Cómo les vá?
Como dice el título del tema, armé un circuito para obtener 5V y así alimentar un PIC basandome en otros post y en las recomendaciones que daban respecto a los circuitos.
Ya que soy tan solo un aficionado a la electrónica, quería compartirlo con ustedes para que me den el visto bueno  Que les parece?
Algo que no me quedó 100% claro, aunque estuve investigando, es si alguno de los zener se quema, circularía 220v directo al PIC? Entiendo que no, pero no me queda del todo claro.
Lo simulé con el programa Multisim y aparentemente funciona OK.

Como siempre, muchas gracias de antemano 

Saludos!

Pablo.

Adjunto Circuito:


----------



## krit (Jul 31, 2010)

Con este circuito si algun componente se pone en corto quemas el PIC seguro.
Pero tienes una solucion mejor y acaso hasta mas barata.Hay cargadores de moviles que tienen la salida aislada y dan mas corriente (el que yo tengo es de Nokia y da hasta 350mA).
Otra cosa sera mas difícil pero cargadores de moviles hoy sobran
Seguro que encuentras alguno a coste cero. Incluso es posible que tengas varios sin darle uso.


----------



## argpgarcia (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola Krit! Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Lo que propones es una buena opción, solo que en este caso no me serviría ya que necesito meter la fuente en un lugar muy reducido y considero que esta sería la mejor implementación.
Vi algunas fuentes de este tipo en las cuales le agregan un fusible, supongo que es una protección extra, pero dudo mucho que salve al PIC de que se queme.
Si tienes alguna otra idea voy a estar muy agradecido.

Saludos.

Pablo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

argpgarcia dijo:


> ....Como dice el título del tema, armé un circuito para obtener 5V y así alimentar un PIC basandome en otros post .....


¿ Estás al tanto que la placa del PIC quedará a potencial de la línea de distribución eléctrica ?
O lo que es lo mismo, si tocas la placa te electrocutas.


----------



## argpgarcia (Ago 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estás al tanto que la placa del PIC quedará a potencial de la línea de distribución eléctrica ?
> O lo que es lo mismo, si tocas la placa te electrocutas.



Fogonazo, tu observación no es un detalle menor! Muchas gracias por mencionarlo.
Soy consciente del riego que se corre al trabajar con 220v, no es un juego, pero mi intención no es hacer experimentos en un protoboard, sino una plaqueta que va a ir en una caja cerrada, no existe motivos para estar metiendo los dedos, de todas formas siempre existe el riesgo.
Lo que desconozco totalmente es si una fuente así resulta duradera, me refiero a que no se queme algún compotente y por lo tanto arruine el PIC una vez por mes 
Tenes alguna idea?

Muchas gracias!

Pablo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

La fuente es confiable y no posee desgaste, así que debería ser muy duradera, solo depende de la calidad de los componentes, en particular del capacitor y de un buen calculo que evite disipación inútil sobre el zener y/o resistencia de limitación de carga inicial, que tu esquema no posee.


----------



## argpgarcia (Ago 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La fuente es confiable y no posee desgaste, así que debería ser muy duradera, solo depende de la calidad de los componentes, en particular del capacitor y de un buen calculo que evite disipación inútil sobre el zener y/o resistencia de limitación de carga inicial, que tu esquema no posee.



Nuevamente muchas gracias por tu aporte.
Si no es mucha molestia, podrías por favor orientarme con el cálculo de la resistencia de limitación de carga y el cálculo para evitar esa disipación innecesaria?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2010)

Sinceramente yo usaría un transformador, tampoco son tan caros ni voluminosos.
Otra opción es la que te han indicado; una fuente de algún celular u otro equipo eléctrónico en deshuso, en micasa debo de tener unas 25 por aquello del "porsi" y el "ysi"

Ese circuito tiene muchos riesgos y poco ahorro. Otra cosa es que fueras a hacer una serie de 1000 con un coste crítico, entonces lo pensaría.


----------



## argpgarcia (Ago 2, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Sinceramente yo usaría un transformador, tampoco son tan caros ni voluminosos.
> Otra opción es la que te han indicado; una fuente de algún celular u otro equipo eléctrónico en deshuso, en micasa debo de tener unas 25 por aquello del "porsi" y el "ysi"
> 
> Ese circuito tiene muchos riesgos y poco ahorro. Otra cosa es que fueras a hacer una serie de 1000 con un coste crítico, entonces lo pensaría.



Hola Scooter, gracias por participar!
Es muy cierto lo que dices, y siempre utilizo transformadores, pero en esta ocasión quise usar esta alternativa que desconocía totalmente y gracias a este foro cada día soy un poco menos ignorante , creo que siempre es bueno contar con más de una solución para cada desafío que se nos presenta, tal vez termine llegando a la conclusión de que es mejor un pequeño transformador, pero de todas formas me gustaría intentarlo. Es por eso que me generó gran curiosidad lo que comentó Fogonazo sobre hacer bien los cálculos y poner una R de limitación de carga inicial.
Saludos!


----------



## gemasoft (Mar 21, 2012)

Finalmente esta fuente sin trafo funciona???


----------



## chclau (Mar 21, 2012)

gemasoft, este tipo de fuentes es muy peligrosa. Si es absolutamente indispensable se puede realizar pero hay que tener en cuenta que el capacitor a la entrada debe ser de alta aislación.

En este artículo también recomiendan colocarle una resistencia en paralelo para descargarlo cuando se desenchufa la fuente:

http://electroschematics.com/3752/transformer-less-power-supply/

Nuevamente te digo, ojo con esta fuente, los 220V no son joda.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 21, 2012)

Ese tipo de fuente se usa en millones de linternas chinas recargables. Son de plástico y están aisladas.
Pero están diseñadas para cargar un acumulador de plomo. Como se secan y dejan de cargar, los he reemplazado por baterías recargables. La uso tambien con leds como carga, pero con una resistencia de 680 ohms en serie para evitar el golpe de corriente de la carga del condensador, y por experiencia, te digo que si no la ponés, se queman los leds. No pasa lo mismo con las baterías porque absorben el golpe.
Ponele un zener macho para que te dure mas que el pic.


----------

